# Points plus Cash



## George K (Jul 7, 2016)

One of the new "features" of AGR 2.0 was the implementation of the "Points plus Cash" program. This is great for some of us who are just *that* far away from a points-funded trip.

It's been almost 6 months since AGR 2.0 was introduced.

Has anyone heard anything about when it'll happen?


----------



## Ryan (Jul 7, 2016)

Ryan said:


> No it wasn't. It was always billed as "coming in 2016".
> 
> 
> 
> ...





George K said:


> So, they still have 7 months!


No different than the last time you asked.


----------



## George K (Jul 7, 2016)

Ryan said:


> No different than the last time you asked.









Always looking for a good rumor.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 7, 2016)

George K said:


> Always looking for a good rumor.


 Normally I'd suggest asking AGR Insider over on Flyertalk, but there's a rumor that he hasn't been seen since AGR 2.0 came into effect. Maybe he'll be back with a cute little song and dance about the virtues of AGR 3.0?


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 8, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> George K said:
> 
> 
> > Always looking for a good rumor.
> ...


Doubtful. Effective tomorrow, he is moving to a new employment opportunity, and it's not Amtrak.


----------



## CCC1007 (Jul 8, 2016)

PRR 60 said:


> Devil said:
> 
> 
> > George K said:
> ...


Will that allow his return to this forum?


----------



## AKA (Jul 8, 2016)

Maybe this is not what you mean. However I booked an AGR trip cle _ sac one way and a sac_ chi.AGR. Agent asked why not book sac _ cle. I said, I don't have enough points. OK buy chi _ cle with cash.Done deal. Got the E tickers shortly.


----------



## trainman74 (Jul 8, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Normally I'd suggest asking AGR Insider over on Flyertalk, but there's a rumor that he hasn't been seen since AGR 2.0 came into effect.


He made this post on June 27. (Spoiler alert: it is not addressing any AGR 2.0 concerns.)


----------



## fairviewroad (Jul 8, 2016)

PRR 60 said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > George K said:
> ...


And there is literally no one else at AGR who knows how to post messages on an internet forum.

[True? Maybe! I have no idea.]


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 8, 2016)

PRR 60 said:


> Devil said:
> 
> 
> > George K said:
> ...


Good on Anthony! He's getting out of the Boardman/Beancounter circus before the rats desert the sinking ship! 
Great friend to us,founder of AU and a Very Sharp individual who will go far! All the best Anthony, we'll miss you!


----------



## DennisInGeorgia (Sep 27, 2016)

I'll resurrect this topic since we'll have to use points+cash if we take a planned "big trip" next summer. By now Amtrak has 3 months left in 2016. The AGR agents plead ignorance when I ask, and nothing has been published, so the only source of news would be a juicy, informed rumor about the subject. Does anyone have one of those to share until AGR might announce/not announce something officially?


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 30, 2016)

A group of 200,000 of us got together and agreed that each in turn would hold one's breath until it happens. Alas, over a hundred thousand of us have gone to the Great Penn Station in the Skies already. My turn hasn't come and so I am still hoping.


----------



## Carolina Special (Sep 30, 2016)

My uninformed speculation would be that the decision to implement surge pricing made the points and cash more difficult to program or explain than when the feature was originally promised. If cash is at the current cash price rate and points are at the current surge price for points rate, you're likely to have some wacky results. Tough for the customer reps to explain.

I don't see a good way around this except to make points and cash unavailable during surge pricing periods. Which would reduce the value of having the feature in the first place and make it less worthwhile to implement.

But maybe the feature will show up by December 31 in some fashion. If so, I will predict that the rates used will create more complaining on the board.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Sep 30, 2016)

While not what some are seeking, I have generated cash plus points trips simply by using points for one segment of the trip and paying cash for the second and possibly additional segments. Each segment in the complete trip on one train such as points for Capitol Limited D.C. to Chicago and cash for California Zephyr Chicago to Emeryville. So cash plus points if possible just not for single segment on only one train. Another way I have accomplished this is paying cash for one direction and then using points for the return trip.


----------



## Sauve850 (Oct 9, 2016)

I too do the same thing just in reverse of you. Points for a bedroom on the CZ to Chicago and cash for the CL to DC. The bedroom price on the CL is often so inexpensive I wouldn't waste my points.


----------



## daybeers (May 19, 2019)

Any updates on this? I would really like to use cash for the value coach fare and use points to upgrade to a roomette.


----------

